# Any TTS Nano Grey owners?



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi there,

I saw a Nano Grey _briefly_ a few months ago which ultimately led me to my choice of colour, however searching the web pretty much shows no results.

I figured here would be my best bet to hopefully find some owners who would kindly upload some pictures.

I remember the nano grey being extremely distinctive.

My car arrives 01st September and i couldn't be more excited.

(Also if this thread is in the wrong location mods feel free to move it)

Cheers!


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

A bit of a marmite colour, but looks fab in the sun. Enjoy it when it comes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

CharlieOcc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I saw a Nano Grey _briefly_ a few months ago which ultimately led me to my choice of colour, however searching the web pretty much shows no results.
> 
> ...


Search is your friend... but here are some great pics and a vid of Nano.
http://fourtitude.com/news/on_location/ ... nano-grey/


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

I've got a Nano Grey roadster on order. It's on the ship to Newcastle - sailed on July 5th so hoping to get it very soon. Will upload pics when it comes if you like.

Got a picture of one in the showroom but can't seem to upload it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Here's mine. Changes dpending on the light. 18 months on still loving it


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

Not a TTS but my S-Line is Nano Grey, always get comments on the colour (which is nice). The wheels complement the colour nicely I think.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

They had one ready for customer pickup at my Audi dealer, today I will say I would not have selected it without seeing one but it was stunning, I will stick with my Vegus Y TTs for now.


----------

